# Susan Garrett Webinars



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here are 3 great free webinars from Susan Garrett. This takes you to the 3rd, but the other two are there as well. I'd suggest starting with the first, of course! (I just couldn't find that link!<g>)

http://r4.brilliantrecalls.com/funnel_events/43127-part-3-synchronizing-desires

You do have to put in your name and e-mail address, and you will get future notifications of other material from her. But she doesn't sell the information to anyone else, and while some courses are expensive, she also does a LOT of these free webinars. I find her on line training an invaluable addition to the work I do with my local trainers.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Yes Karen , I'm on her email too, but how nice of you to think to share her!


----------



## Zarika (Dec 16, 2012)

She came to our training facility recently. I didn't attend the course, because like you said it was expensive, but people were quite excited she was coming.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Susan is a fabulous trainer, and veery well known in the Agility world. She can seem long winded, and these webinars are more about philosophy than actually teaching. Philosophy is important, but if you are listening waiting for the actual "How do I do this" it can be frustrating. Karen can tell you more I'm sure ,haven't you taken something with her?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> Susan is a fabulous trainer, and veery well known in the Agility world. She can seem long winded, and these webinars are more about philosophy than actually teaching. Philosophy is important, but if you are listening waiting for the actual "How do I do this" it can be frustrating. Karen can tell you more I'm sure ,haven't you taken something with her?


Yes, I've done her Recaller's course, and I worked with Kodi using both her "Crate Games" and "Success with One Jump" DVD's when he was younger. Recaller's was fabulous. I also followed her "Puppy Peaks" for a while, but it's a LOT of video to watch every week, and I found I just didn't have the time on top of actually working with my own dog! She does do a lot of "teaching you how to think", but I think that's really important. I think too many people get frustrated and give up training their dogs because they don't know how to set proper criteria in training. I think she is a MASTER at that.

I would LOVE to have a chance to work with her in person. The motivation and SELF CONTROL her dogs have is amazing. I don't care what it would cost... I'd do it in a minute!


----------

